# '58 Plymouth "Christine"



## philo426




----------



## alex1485

or 58 Plymouth "Fury" lol


----------



## Steve244

What's the back-story on this kit? Is it resin? It looks "chopped," was Christine chopped?

Great build!


----------



## BudJ63

Looks like it might be based on the Christine '58 Plymouth Pro Mod by Revell.


----------



## philo426

Yes it is!I grafted in the quarters from a Revell '57 Chevy and lengthened the frame.


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY

Great job, I like the way the hood opens too.
Russell


----------



## Just Plain Al

Sweet work.


----------



## Fury3

*Gotta love Fury's*

Nice build!
I've got the Die Cast from Ertl. I love this car.


----------



## billy kimpton

I think it looks great, nice work


----------



## porschpow

I LOVE THIS CAR. Than again, I am a big fan of keeping things original, BUT GREAT CAR AND GREAT BUILD!!!!


----------



## philo426

Thanks!Glad you guys like it!BTW the windshield is from a Monogram '69 Mustang Boss 429 kit!


----------



## general pedestr

be scared, be VERY scared


----------



## philo426

Cool trailer! I love the book and the movie!


----------



## 571502dr

Awesome build...


I love the Fury, it was an awesome car.
I will have to look for a kit myself.
I want to build Christine myself.
I am trying to build some famous movie cars.
I have a few right now.


I like to come here to get some inspiration for builds.
You guys are amazing. I have been building for years and years but I don't come in the same league as you guys. I am going to start detailing more though.

Once again awesome build.


----------



## philo426

THanks! It was a lot of work to convert the drag car to a killer street machine!


----------

